

Setting up a cheap international phone number, so your parents can call you - royosherove
http://whythefuckdidyoumovetonorway.com/blog/2014/8/5/setting-up-a-phone-number-for-your-parents-back-home-to-call-you

======
ColinWright
Or just use Skype. I've finally convinced my parents to do this after years of
them not being convinced. "Calls are cheap enough," they said, "so why
bother?"

What sold them on it was video. Now they love it - I even got an SMS the other
day from my mother saying: "Can you Skype?"

They are in their mid-80s.

